# Spring Overhaul Part 1 *FRP Content*



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So finally managed to get around to doing some work on the car.

Had a hoard of parts stuck in the cupboard since about January been biding my time waiting for the weather to improve a little and get a decent day without having something planned.

Have to laugh at the "improved weather" when I woke up on Saturday...










FML iirc. It's March and it's still fcuking snowing! Anyway the plan was made so cracked on some layers and popped down to work to get started.

With the car now 11 years old, the major components, bushes/struts/springs ect.. are obviously going to be past their best and although the car drove what I thought to be great I knew it would be even better after a good overhaul.

As with previous write ups you might want to grab a cuppa for this one. 

So bit of prep work the week before fitting, popped down to work to give the suspension a good coat of some protection, deliberated what to use for a while, didn't need to last 10 years but at least give a couple of months protection from the salt and crap that are still around.

Decided after a bit of research to go for this...










Used on Motorcycles that are driven daily and throughout winter ect.. read good things about it and for the price/size I thought it was exactly what I was looking for.

So some pictures of the new bits...













































































































4x struts and springs, 4x top strut mounts, 4x front wishbone bushes, 2x balljoints, 2x front strut top bearings and all bolts from the front suspension components. Circa rrp of the parts £1100

Suspension coated with protection, leaves a little film over the surface so gave it a few coats...



















Looking at the rear struts the arch gap doesn't surprise me as much! 

So onto the job in hand...

Stuck the car on the ramp (a god send) whipped the wheels off so I could get cracking on with them and Mick my work colleague could get stuck in about the suspension.



















I'll come back to the suspension later. 

Onto the wheels now.

Although they could be doing with a tidy up refurb wise they are actually in pretty good condition given the state of the roads and the weather they have seen, also they see a lot of brake dust.




























Front inners were looking erm... nice...




























Rears as you would think were a little better...



















Products for todays task?










Swissvax wheel brush, 2 Raceglaze brushes, (for the inners) Scrubbing brush for the tyres. Wheel cleaner of choice (still) Autobrite's britegel (you'll see why) Tardis as standard and APC for today Bilt-Hamber's Surfex HD.

Take no notice of the bottles I just love the megs bottles, keeps things nice and tidy... (ocd) 










Ever since first using Britegel i've diluted it, sprays a lot easier and goes a lot further. I've honestly never seen such cleaning power from a non acidic wheel cleaner before even after dilution it brings my wheels up like nothing else.

Sprayed liberally around the inners, left for a minute without agitation and you can see it working already...



















Agitated with the RG brushes, surfex sprayed on the tyres and scrubbed...










Nice...










Swissvax brush used for the face of the wheel then pressure washed off...



















Just leaving some tar and stubborn marks that tardis will deal with...



















Tardis working it's magic...




























And on the faces...










Good wipe down with a work cloth and second coat of tardis applied...










Even after 2 coats there was some little pits that I wasn't happy with, usually these would come off with clay no problem but given the weather and state of play I was happy with what I achieved.

I'll incorporate iron x into the wheel clean next time round (pre-summer) along with a good claying session.

Nice clean tyre for dressing and a final shot of the wheel after another PW...



















Back inside for a dry off, simple airline and couple of clean MF's to dry. Totally forgot I even had my wheel drying towel with me.



















Time to get them sealed up. Products of choice today...










Big thanks to JD for the wheel sealant, I was in two minds what to buy use so JD helped me out on that front.

And what can I say about prime/strong, utterly fantastic. Used on 3 or 4 panels for testing before doing my wheels and just a wow product, really is.

Applied and worked using an MF applicator, left for around 10 minutes then wiped down with a clean MF, wheel sealant applied with a foam app and left for 15 minutes before buffing off.
The garage was pretty warm inside so wasn't too bad for curing, few pics...










Incrediable cleaning ability...



















Wipe down, Sealed then another wipe down...



















Same process for the fronts, sealing done by hand, those spokes are a ****!




























Tyres treated front and back with what is still my favourite tyre dressings, megs...



















Same process for all the wheels, like I said i'd loved to have had time to clay them but the front just take up so much time it was never an option today.

Quite a few afters...













































































































All 4 ready to go back on, came up pretty well I though. 










Thanks for making it this far!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So onto the main reason the car was in! The suspension!

Mick had made some great progress while I was doing the wheels, if anything I was holding him back from finishing it all quicker.

Few befores and afters and durings...










See the dust? I reckon 11 years old.

When the standard car went to Tickford for conversion the entire guts of the car were removed for the new parts to be fitted so the dust is from fitting the new quarter panels. Funny I thought.













































Old vs New...



















Old!










The hub/disc was treated to some black Hammerite while the wheels were off but they are needing a bit more work imo and the rear arches coated again with some Dynax S-50 before putting the wheels back on.

So all the suspension fitted ready for the wheels to be fitted and get the car tracked so I finished off my side of things, cleaning the calipers and Mick fitted my new rear spats and new front mudflaps.

Spats and mud flaps both prepped with C4, see here...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203274

Few pictures...





































New Not the greatest picture...










And the Calipers cleaned...










Dried then wiped down with prime strong to leave a decent marked improvement I thought.

Befores and afters...














































Afters... (they need refurbed)





















Wheels back on...



















Finally at the end! Time for the important bit, alignment...




























After hitting a few potholes during the winter the tracking was somewhat out of sorts, so after getting the correct settings from Pro-Grip a local wheel alignment company we set about sticking in the correct settings.

Tyre pressures all checked aswell.

As most will know on a lot of modern cars Toe is the only thing that can be adjusted but that can also effect a lot of other settings.

Couple of test drives later and bang on the button for my liking, Mick was also very impressed with how the car tracked and drove.

Good enough for him, good enough for me.

Everything re-checked, greased and checked again job was done. Tracking will be checked again tonight along with all the bolts.

May also still take it to Pro-grip next week once the car has settled and get a final alignment done on it for peace of mind.

So summary?

Best modification I could ever do the car within keeping it OE and to be fair it applies to all cars. I thought the car was a fantastic drive when I got it but now it just feels so taught and precise, it's weird to think I thought it was okay before.

The gear change, the brakes, all feel much better now the car is more connected. You really do feel it through every corner and gear change how much of a difference new components make.

Such a shame there aren't many of these cars left and some people might never get the chance to drive one. I know I know it's not a Ferrari/Lambo blah blah blah but I feel it's a very very special car in it's own right.

It's so far removed from a normal Puma and has so much more about it than the other hot hatches i've driven.

Anyone I meet I always have the urge to give them a shot of it for a run to see what all the fuss is about and realise it's not about me wearing my Ford Jimjams to bedbeing biased, I just think it's a great car from a petrolheads pov not just as a massive Ford fan.

If you got this far, thanks a lot for reading. Part 2 (Paintwork detail) to follow in a few weeks.

Thanks again guys.

ASW...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent work done..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good.....always nice to get new bits on a car and get things "sorted"


Happy :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome job, FRP's are amazing!... You should be very proud of this car, I would love to own one


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking very good indeed. Looking forward to the paint write up. Zaino Z2 involved perhaps  I see a Puma like yours locally every now and then and it has so much presence compared to a standard P. Lovely cars.

I had the suspension rebuilt from scratch on my Golf last year (including all ancillaries) and it was a major transformation to a fourteen year old car. It also eliminated 90% of the squeaks and rattles that had built up over time - an unexpected bonus!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Jonathanmarsh24 said:


> Awesome job, FRP's are amazing!... You should be very proud of this car, I would love to own one


Thanks very much mate, it is a very special car to own and it's nice to own a car knowing there is very little chance you'll see another one on the road.



yetizone said:


> Looking very good indeed. Looking forward to the paint write up. Zaino Z2 involved perhaps  I see a Puma like yours locally every now and then and it has so much presence compared to a standard P. Lovely cars.
> 
> I had the suspension rebuilt from scratch on my Golf last year (including all ancillaries) and it was a major transformation to a fourteen year old car. It also eliminated 90% of the squeaks and rattles that had built up over time - an unexpected bonus!


Was the first thing I noticed going over a speedbump... the lack of rattling and shaking! The person who worked on the car used to have a golf GTI years ago and he said the same after he did his, totally different animal.



horned yo said:


> Stunning work


Thanks mate, keep an eye out for the paintwork one. Should be a lot more parts to get replaced!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Great work and a great write up. I like your attitude towards your car.

Did you really need to check the alignemnt 3 times though? lol


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't say we checked it 3 time, It's more initial, then the day after, then maybe after another 100 miles (settling period) so I don't see the harm, the main point of the last one is peace of mind from a specialist. 

Mick knows what he's doing but our machine isn't up there with the companies who soley deal in wheel alignment.

For a car prided on it's handling I guess I just want to make sure it's perfect. 

Thanks for the nice comments mate, hopefully you enjoy the paintwork one also.


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job, Love the FRP's, i will own one one day


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Meh on here as well.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Flol i'm going to start signing up to random websites and posting for the ego boost.

I jest.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow...........:doublesho

Nice work there and having not seen the car before, these are great motor's, like you say you don't see many of them about but when you do see one you know it's no ordinary Puma...........:car:

Look forward to seeing 'Part 2' and keep up the good work.........:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Baker means a lot coming from yourself. 

Part 2 should be bigger and better. My write ups have improved even since my last one...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189550

Any tips? Please don't say less pictures! Lols! 

Hopefully the text will be set out a little better and i'll have a new camera by that point also, hopefully capture some better images.

This one wasn't much in the way of detailing.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks Baker means a lot coming from yourself.
> 
> Part 2 should be bigger and better. My write ups have improved even since my last one...
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189550
> ...


Firstly I think your work area is spot on, looks like you have got everything you need, wish I had access to something like that............

Format looks good to me mate and it's clear what products your using at what stages so I wouldn't suggest changing anything, also some great camera work on the final shots........:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, I quite like the smaller details being in the smaller pictures then the ones of the car being a little bigger. Seemed to work well.

Resizing is pretty key I found.

Hopefully lay the text out a little different next time as there will probably be quite a lot of blabering going on. 

Yeah it's at my work which is pretty useful, I try and use it for doing things like this, hopefully get the paintwork detail done at work aswell. Always useful to have everything on hand.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent Work :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice write up and good job


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Now that is a beautiful car. The FRP is sadly too rare, but yours is amazing, as is the care and attention you lavish on it.

Looking forward to part 2 now.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great work there Gally and I can fully believe it's made a substantial difference to the whole driving experience :driver: Wheels came up a treat didn't they :thumb:

Looking forward to part 2 

Viper
('normal' Puma owner ).


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

gally said:


> I wouldn't say we checked it 3 time, It's more initial, then the day after, then maybe after another 100 miles (settling period) so I don't see the harm, the main point of the last one is peace of mind from a specialist.
> 
> Mick knows what he's doing but our machine isn't up there with the companies who soley deal in wheel alignment.
> 
> ...


Oh no dont get me wrong! I ask because I'm fitting my coilovers soon so I was gonna get nine reset, but was only thinking of doing it the once?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Love racing pumas even though i was nearly killed in one lol


----------



## cawsey20 (Sep 10, 2010)

Lovely mate !!!, Looking forward to seeing your motor this year if your at any of the show's ..
Probaly not but are you at RSOC central day on april 10th ???? that's the first one


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Excellent Work :thumb:


Thanks Maxi. 


prokopas said:


> Nice write up and good job


Thanks mat hopefully part2 is even better.


Tiptronic said:


> Now that is a beautiful car. The FRP is sadly too rare, but yours is amazing, as is the care and attention you lavish on it.
> 
> Looking forward to part 2 now.
> 
> ...


Thank you mate, means a lot.


Viper said:


> Great work there Gally and I can fully believe it's made a substantial difference to the whole driving experience :driver: Wheels came up a treat didn't they :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to part 2
> 
> ...


Ha, thank you so much, Mark means a lot coming from yourself.



woodybeefcake said:


> Oh no dont get me wrong! I ask because I'm fitting my coilovers soon so I was gonna get nine reset, but was only thinking of doing it the once?


Yeah, set them up straight away then go back and get them re-checked. Imo opinion that's the best way. After checking mine tonight, it need re-adjusted slightly, so shows that it does setlle.


cawsey20 said:


> Lovely mate !!!, Looking forward to seeing your motor this year if your at any of the show's ..
> Probaly not but are you at RSOC central day on april 10th ???? that's the first one


I may make a few mate, Castle Combe and maybe FF but not anymore than that sadly.

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

nice car m8 .... glad ur happy with the drive after all that work and expense ... ive got my vrs going in for similar treatment this sat .. cant wait


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great write-up and photos Kev and something a bit different with the suspension rebuild included. 

It's definitely worth replacing all the ancilliary suspension bushes and mounts etc and benefit from a 'like new again' feel from the suspension. :thumb: The nuts and bolts shouldn't be overlooked either as many are 'single use' only thees days.  Glad all the hard work has paid off and you're happy with it. 

Another one here looking forward to Part 2! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

550_VRS said:


> nice car m8 .... glad ur happy with the drive after all that work and expense ... ive got my vrs going in for similar treatment this sat .. cant wait


Excellent mate, you'll really see the benfits.


Alan W said:


> Great write-up and photos Kev and something a bit different with the suspension rebuild included.
> 
> It's definitely worth replacing all the ancilliary suspension bushes and mounts etc and benefit from a 'like new again' feel from the suspension. :thumb: The nuts and bolts shouldn't be overlooked either as many are 'single use' only thees days.  Glad all the hard work has paid off and you're happy with it.
> 
> ...


Hey Alan! 

Yeah it's transformed the car. To think I thought it was perfect before makes me laugh. I've always loved the car but now it's a totally different beast.

Really looking forward to getting the paintwork sorted now, people keep saying how clean it looks but all I see is dulness.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very good write up and work there, looking forward to the paintwork detail.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i love the FRP, i wanted one when they were new but the closest I got was the brochure .... which is around here somewhere .... oh and that we ended up with a green Puma, i still wish i'd got the FRP instead though.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mmmmmmmm racing puma :argie: Very nice


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> Very good write up and work there, looking forward to the paintwork detail.


Should be a good read I hope, I usually plan things weeks in advance so I can get enough shots to do a decent write, hoping it pays off.



SteveTDCi said:


> i love the FRP, i wanted one when they were new but the closest I got was the brochure .... which is around here somewhere .... oh and that we ended up with a green Puma, i still wish i'd got the FRP instead though.


Thanks mate, I had a millennium before this one. I wasn't going to get another Puma as I thought they would be too similar, thankfully I was so wrong.  Worlds apart.



kempe said:


> mmmmmmmm racing puma :argie: Very nice


Thanks mate.

Thanks again for reading guys.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Lovin' it gally! did you notice much difference in height of the old vs new top mounts? I had new Eibach oem springs put on in 09' original struts still though, wondered how much of a difference simply replacing the top mounts would be, well, I say simply, its not a cheap job labour wise.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Great Work , Looks fantastic. Can't wait to finish my FRP. New Bushes all round, New Bearings and new Suspension)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

grayfox said:


> Lovin' it gally! did you notice much difference in height of the old vs new top mounts? I had new Eibach oem springs put on in 09' original struts still though, wondered how much of a difference simply replacing the top mounts would be, well, I say simply, its not a cheap job labour wise.


Yeah it's sitting a tad higher I think, can't say for sure, it always sat high! :lol:

Infact i've never seen a car sit so high and have absolutely zero body roll!

Still baffles me.


Bentleya said:


> Great Work , Looks fantastic. Can't wait to finish my FRP. New Bushes all round, New Bearings and new Suspension)


Thanks mate, it's made the world of difference on mine.


----------



## Drew1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great write up 

What do you think of the ACF-50? I have a mk1 Focus RS and want to give the dampers and springs some protection. 
Any advice would be helpful


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well I looked around for a while and it came up from a really old thread on here actually, so did a bit of research on it and after hearing the motorbike stories about them being used all winter ect.. it seemed like a perfect product.

I meant to get a picture of the water running off it. Sorry.

What I would say is the struts might still get really dirty but 6 months later when you wash it all down the components will still be like new then you can re-apply. 

It offers a film of protection and that's exactly what I was looking for. 

Application is so easy and the tin is pretty big.


----------



## Drew1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for that, I have just ordered some


----------



## Hatton (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks a stunning transformation, almost a different car.

I bet you love the finished article?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That's not mine mate as I said in another thread, just an FRP. 

Pmsl i'd be happy if my paintwork looked half as good as that! Think the picture was on the Puma forums years ago, before I even got mine.

Think it's FRP 425, from memory.

Probably my favourite picture of the FRP, really shows the shape off well I think.


----------



## Hatton (Mar 15, 2011)

gally said:


> That's not mine mate as I said in another thread, just an FRP.
> 
> Pmsl i'd be happy if my paintwork looked half as good as that! Think the picture was on the Puma forums years ago, before I even got mine.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you come back with that reply, as this car was owned by mysef and a friend who restored a tired example into a minter. For a moment I thought you were taking the credit for the hours we put in. I was about to chuck a hernia :devil:

Between us, we have owned #298, #398 and #425 (which was this one iirc)

The FRP will always be close to my heart as a real driving machine, this is coming from an Integra DC5 owner (as you can see in the background). It's just a shame Tickford never put anther 50 horses under the bonnet.

I've got a few pictures still of the above car if you want a mooch.

Anger over.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Most definitely not mate. My paintwork does not look like that. I'm not that type of person.

I have used this picture a lot to show people what the FRP looks like as I think it captures the shape so well. You should be charging me royalities! Although the orginal picture I had was very small I managed to get it bigger to use as a desktop a while back.

I have definitely never passed it off as my own don't worry about that.

My last detail... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189550

Would love to mate, i've been asking for quite a while to find out who owned this car. Think the last person I asked was El Dude.

A friend also mentioned how different mines looks without the plate off but I think you captured the lighting perfect sometimes mines looks silly when i'm cleaning it with no plate on it.

How long ago did you own 425?

Oh and just to add if you would like it removed from my avatar I don't mind, I don't want you getting the wrong idea.

That side picture is stunning, really is. Anything special camera wise? Oh and the DC5 was on the list if I was to ever upgrade, i'm more an N/A engine fan.


----------



## twiggy99 (Nov 21, 2010)

top job on the wheels mate love it


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, I can't believe how dirty they have got in the space of a day or 2.

Sad times! 

May opt for Z2 next time for the dirt repelency and see how that does against those alcons.


----------



## Hatton (Mar 15, 2011)

We bought it in September 2009 off a guy in Cambridge who had it sitting around doing nothing for a couple of years. It needed new brakes, tryes, full exhaust system, spraying, servicing etc etc etc. We would have made a packet breaking it for parts, but we were never going to do that. Especially being FRP lads. It was always going to be restored back to it's former glory. It had only done 30k as well. We sold it around 4 months later to a guy from Ireland. Ironically, it's up for sale on Pistonheads now. Only since done 2k by the looks of things. 

The camera is a Canon DSLR 400D. Nothing special. 

Please don't remove the picture. I'm fine with you having it, only now I know you aren't passing it as yours.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, I only use it as it a nice size to use an an avatar and it shows the whole car off.

None on my pictures really capture the full car somehow. Must improve photography I think!

Thanks again for all the info, I just had a look... http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2448014.htm

Seems faily priced for that mileage mate, i'm guessing when you sold the market was pretty buoyant?

Do you still have the DC5?

Again if you want it removed don't hesitate to say.


----------



## Hatton (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I still have the DC5, until a week on Friday where the previous owner is buying it back. Not sure what to go for next.

We sold the Puma for £7k, which was mint and tbh.....a great price for what was on offer. I'd buy it back and dry store it for a few years if my garage was big enough.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ha, I would like to own 2 to be honest, a garage queen and a daily. 

My FRP is now on 100k as she's used daily. Maybe one day i'll grab a lower mileage example.


----------



## Hatton (Mar 15, 2011)

How long have you had yours?

More importantly, how much have you spent maintaing it?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Had mine since June last year. Had a little write up in one of my past threads.

Flew down to Heathrow then bus to Reading to pick it up so Haven't even had it 12 months yet. I'm a big Ford man but I think it still feels special even if you weren't into Fords.

Every dry drive I take it feels like an ocassion and it was driven daily through the winter up here. Wasn't easy but just kept going.

Hmm, i've replaced a lot on it but I wouldn't say it's cost me that much, the 2 previous owners had spent a vast amount of money on maintaining the car, I know Matt spent £1700 in 2008 fitting a new OE Ford/Janspeed exhaust stystem just to keep the car standard.

It'll need a new mani soon so I may replace the whole lot retaining the OE tailpipe of course.


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

the wheels :argie: nice write up


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, and thanks everybody for giving it a read.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

gally said:


> Ha, I would like to own 2 to be honest, a garage queen and a daily.
> 
> My FRP is now on 100k as she's used daily. Maybe one day i'll grab a lower mileage example.


Would love a 2nd also, a press car or a concours example for the garage .


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Bentleya said:


> Would love a 2nd also, a press car or a concours example for the garage .


Really would mate, there a lot of nice examples still out there. With mine being a daily i'd love to get one stored away.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just read this, the car is really glossy


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate that's it without being detailed aswell.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice write up,:thumb: liked your comments on ACF50, people don't realise how much better it is at doing everything that the devils brew wd40 does without the need to keep topping up the dose!! you can use it safely on door locks electrical bits and bobs, and it works out a lot cheaper in the long run, compared to the orrible stuff I mentioned above!!


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

one of my all time fav cars. I keep saying I will buy one one day but could bring my self to use it in the scottish winters!

Great Job with the wheels!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> nice write up,:thumb: liked your comments on ACF50, people don't realise how much better it is at doing everything that the devils brew wd40 does without the need to keep topping up the dose!! you can use it safely on door locks electrical bits and bobs, and it works out a lot cheaper in the long run, compared to the orrible stuff I mentioned above!!





Drew said:


> one of my all time fav cars. I keep saying I will buy one one day but could bring my self to use it in the scottish winters!
> 
> Great Job with the wheels!


Thanks guys, yeah Drew it seen the harshest weather of it's life winter past.

It's been down in sunny reading and London since birth! It's held up okay! 

If you have a drive in one you'll never forget it.


----------



## wallacecdj1000 (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely looking car, really like the rarity of these, I believe I had the pleasure of seeing yours at Clio Sport Saturday.

How have you found the ACF-50 protectant? I'm looking for something to protect a new rear anti roll bar on my 172 cup. Given that it will be open to the elements the ACF-50 is looking a good purchase. Have you reapplied it and if so how often.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Despite considering myself a petrolhead and a Ford fan, these Pumas were off my radar until this thread. Looks a lovely shape with the more pumped up arches, though I've always liked the Puma shape anyway. I can tell you're really pleased with it and can't say I blame you it looks great. :thumb:

Looking forward to the paintwork updates.

<Goes off to read up about FRPs to maintain Petrolhead status >


----------

